# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأربعاء 6 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

الجوو رطب من البارحه وصاير ثقييل  :amuse: 

نروح لحالة الطقس  :bigsmile:  ..




 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاربعاء 6\1\1431  الموافق 23/12/2009

لا تزال الفرصة مهيأة هذه الليله بمشيئة الله تعالى  لهطول مزيد من الامطار على شمال وغرب واجزاء من وسط المملكة قد تصحب بزوابع رعدية  ونشاط في الرياح السطحية تمتد نهار غد لتؤثر على منطقة القصيم وكذلك على الجزء  الجنوبي للبحر الاحمر وبخاصة المناطق الساحلية (الليث ، القنفذه ) واجزاء من منطقة  مكة المكرمة خاصة محافظة الطائف وتمتد الى منطقة الرياض يوم غد ليلاً . يلي ذلك  انخفاض في درجات الحرارة على تلك المناطق بمعدل (4 – 6 درجات ) مع نشاط في الرياح  السطحية .






البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 20-45 كم/ساعة على  الجزئين الشمالي و الاوسط 

وجنوبية غربية بسرعة 20-40 كم/ساعة . 

ارتفاع الموج: من متر الى مترين تصل الى مترين و نصف  فترة الظهيرة . 

حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج مائج فترة الظهيرة .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شرقية الى جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 10 - 35  كم/ساعة . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تدريب موظفي «بلدية» القطيف على «السكرتارية والحاسوب»


بحث أعضاء المجلس البلدي لمحافظة القطيف ومسئولو الكلية التقنية  بالمحافظة إمكانية تدريب موظفى البلدية بالكلية وتدريب طلاب الكلية بالبلديات, وقال  رئيس المجلس البلدي لمحافظة القطيف المهندس جعفر الشايب إن المجلس بحث مجالات  التعاون الممكنة مع الكلية التقنية خاصة في مجال تدريب موظفي البلدية على الحاسب  الآلي والسكرتارية والاعمال الادارية وايضا تدريب طلبة الكلية في التطبيق العملي  بإدارات البلدية وفروعها. جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع مشترك بين الجانبين حضره من المجلس  رئيس المجلس والعضو المهندس نبيه البراهيم وامين المجلس عبدالله شهاب ومن الكلية  عميدها أحمد الثنيان, ورئيس وحدة الجودة الشاملة انور الشيخ, ووكيل الكلية لشئون  المتدربين ناصر اليمني وعادل اليوشع. كما تناول اللقاء مناقشة أنشطة المؤسسة العامة  للتدريب والتعليم الفني ومشروع الكلية التقنية والمعهد المهني الذي يتم انشاؤه  حاليا بالمنطقة والوضع الحالي في مبنى الكلية القائم وسبل تطويره والبرامج التي  تقدمها الكلية للمجتمع والمؤسسات الحكومية في مجال التدريب والتوجيه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«شباب القطيف» يطلقون أول شاحنة تبرعات لمنكوبي جدة 


فريق الحملة بجوار شاحنة التبرعات 





أطلق شباب وفتيات محافظة القطيف، أول شاحنة تحمل تبرعات لمساعدة  متضرري سيول محافظة جدة من خلال الحملة التى بدأت من مجلس أم سمير البيات بمنطقة  البحر بالتعاون مع جمعية شباب المستقبل بالمنطقة الشرقية وجمعيتي العطاء النسائية  الخيرية وجمعية القطيف الخيرية بمحافظة القطيف تحت شعار «الجسد الواحد» وشارك في  الحملة التي انطلقت الكترونياً متطوعون من مختلف محافظات المنطقة الشرقية. وأوضح  مدير الجمعية عبد الله السعد أن عددا كبيرا من الشباب والفتيات بادروا للمشاركة في  تقديم المساعدات للمتضررين، مشيرا إلى التنسيق بين متطوعي المنطقة الشرقية والرياض  والمدينة وجدة لحصر أهم الاحتياجات التي مازالت تنقص المتضررين في الأحياء التي  شملتها الكارثة لضمان وصولها إليهم. لافتا إلى أن المساعدات تشمل قائمة بالاحتياجات  الأساسية التي يستدعيها وضع المتضررين وتأتي الملابس والأغذية واحتياجات المنزل  وأدوات التنظيف على رأس القائمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في صفوى ..


ولي أمر يتبرع بـ «10» نخلات لمدرسة ابنه 


الطلاب خلال زراعة النخيل بفناء المدرسه




قام 50 طالبا بمدرسة صفوى المتوسطة بمشاركة معلمي وإدارة المدرسة  بزراعة 10 نخلات في مدرستهم التى تبرع بها ولي أمر أحد الطلاب، وأوضح مدير المدرسة  مالك أحمد الصادق أن النخيل التي تمت زراعتها بالمدرسة تبرع بها أحد أولياء الأمور  بعد أن شاهد خلال زيارته المدرسة نخلة مائلة، وأرجع سبب إشراك الطلاب فى الزراعة  الى تعريفهم بأهمية النخلة في الحياة وتوثيق ارتباطهم بها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تملك صكوكا وغير قادرة على إثبات حقها بملكيتها

70 أسرة بمنصورة الأحساء مهددة بالطرد و 45 عاما لم تشفع لها

خلاف بين ورثة على ملكية الأرض منعهم من التصرف بها





تواجه قرابة 70 أسرة تقطن بـ 45 منزلا بالحي القديم جنوب شرق  المنصورة بمحافظة الأحساء صعوبات متعددة منها استحالة ترميم منازلهم أو التصرف فيها  ناهيك عن كونهم مهددين بالطرد من منازلهم التي قاموا ببنائها على قطع أراض أشتروها  منذ قرابة 45 عاما .
ويشير عدد من الأهالي إلى أن مشكلتهم نجمت جراء خلاف بين  ورثة اثنين من أبناء المنطقة والتي يدعون فيها ملكيتهم لقطع الأراضي حيث يدعي ورثة  أحدهما بأنهم يملكون صكا صادرا من المحكمة الشرعية وبموجبه باع والدهم قطع الأراضي  الى المواطنين في حين أن الورثة الآخرين يملكون ورقة مختومة من قبل قاض _ حسب الحاج  عيسى عبد الله السلطان عمدة المنصورة المتقاعد_ تثبت أحقيتهم لأراض مجاورة حدودها  من الجهة الجنوبية ومكتوب فيها أن الأرض يحدها حواش و حواش ( نهر ) وهو يمتد حتى  نهايةقطع الأراضي المتنازع عليها وهي التي تسببت في الخلاف حسب المحامي حسين الحيز  . 
وقال حسن علي البويدي اشترى أهالي الحي القديم بالمنصورة الأراضي من مواطن  وبعضهم يمتلكون صكوكا بها والآخرون يمتلكون اوراق مبايعة ولم يتم الإفراز لها منوها  الى قيام الأهالي ببناء منازلهم وبعد سنوات برز خلاف حول الملكية نجم عنها توقيف  الأراضي من قبل البلدية و المحكمة للإفراز أو البيع مما منع الأهالي طوال السنوات  الماضية من التصرف فيها أو ترميمها رغم توفر جميع الخدمات من مياه وكهرباء وصرف صحي  وهاتف وسفلتة في الحي و لم يبت في القضية الى اليوم.
واشار سلمان عبد الله عيسى  الى قيامه بشراء قطعة الأرض عام 1379 هـ والبناء عليها قائلا اليوم لانعرف من هو  مالك الأرض رغم أننا نملك صكوكا لها من المحكمة .
و قال الحاج محمد حبيب الرشيد  ان والده اشترى قطعة الأرض على جزءين الأول الشرقي الذي فيه صنادق و الثاني الغربي  الذي فيه بناء غير مكتمل .
وقال الحاج عبد الله سعد العلوان انه غير قادر على  ترميم منزله بسبب الخلاف داعيا الى حل مشكلة المساكن .
أما الحاج حسين عبدالله  صالح الحيز و هو محامي لثلاث عوائل فاستعرض واقع المشكلة وتسلسلها في المحكمة طوال  الفترة الماضية 
وعدم وصول الأهالي الى حل يمكنهم من التصرف بمنازلهم منوها الى  بروز الخلاف منذ سنوات . وقال الحاج علي أحمد البراهيم حالنا متوقف ولا نستطيع  التصرف بمنازلنا أو ترميمها وعندما نذهب للبلدية لاستخراج رخصة بناء أو ترميم ترفض  البلدية أعطاءنا أياها رغم الصكوك التي نملكها من قبل ( المحكمة الشرعية ) و  البلدية هي التي قامت بفرزها . 
وقال عقيل أحمد حسن الوباري قطع الأراضي أو  الحارة الشرقية القديمة بالمنصورة قام الأهالي بشرائها بصكوك رسمية موثقة من كتابة  العدل و موثقة بأختام حكومية إلا أننا تفاجأنا بعد الشراء بسنوات وجود من يدعي  ملكيتها وعندنا صك شرعي بملكيتها و لكن لا نستطيع التصرف فيه.
وقال الحاج عيسى  عبد الله السلطان عمدة المنصورة الأسبق ( و هو الآن متقاعد ) المنصورة أنشئت عام  1379 هجرية و أهاليها جاءوا من العمران الشمالية و لم يأت عام 1381 هجرية تقريباً  إلا و جميع البيوت القديمة أنشئت سواء كانت من بيوت من سعف النخيل أو الطوب و بعد  فترة علمنا ان هناك دعوة مقامة على الجزء الجنوبي من المنصورة بين شخصين يدعيان  ملكية الأرض وجرى أنذاك محاولة لتشكيل لجنة لتحديد الحدود على الطبيعة ولم ينفع ذلك  .
وقال علي جاسم البيدي البلدية ترفض منحنا رخص بناء او ترميم بحجة ملكية الأرض  رغم أننا نملك صكا صادرا من المحكمة الشرعية ، والأرض متنازع عليها منذ أكثر من 30  عاماً و هذه المشكلة يعاني منها جميع أهالي الحي حيث إن عدم إصدار مثل هذه التصاريح  أدى إلى أن بعض أهالي الحي قاموا بهجر منازلهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالباً و 5 مدرسين أكدوا الواقعة في محضر رسمي

الخبر : أكاديمي يقتحم «ابتدائية» ويعتدي على «طالب ومعلمه» داخل الفصل 



بث «مدير قسم» بإحدى جامعات المنطقة الشرقية «تحتفظ الجريدة  باسمه» الرعب في نفوس طلاب المدرسة الابتدائية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالحزام الأخضر  فى الخبر عندما اقتحم أحد الفصول ووجه وابلا من الشتائم لأحد الطلاب على مرأى من  مدرس الفصل الذي تعرض للاعتداء ايضاً، فيما كشف ولي أمر الطالب «المعتدى عليه»  تفاصيل الواقعة  وقال : تلقيت اتصالا هاتفيا من ابني وهو في حالة رعب  فأسرعت الى المدرسة وفوجئت بما ارتكبه ولي الامر بسبب وقوع شجار بسيط بين «ابني  وابنه» في اليوم الذي سبق الواقعة وهو أمر يحدث فى معظم المدارس يوميا وانتهى  الشجار بقيام وكيل المدرسة بعقاب الطالبين، لكن يبدو أن والد الطالب لم يقتنع،  فتهجم على المدرسة دون استئذان من أحد وتوجه للفصل وبدأ سب ابني بأمه وابيه على  مرأى ومسمع من الطلبة ومدرس الفصل وتطور الأمر لمحاولة اعتدائه بالضرب على ابني،  إلا انه تمكن من الهرب من الفصل وحدثت مطاردة بين ولي الأمر وابني في أنحاء  المدرسة، وعندما تنبه مدير المدرسة وباقي المعلمين للصراخ، تمكن أحد المدرسين من  الإمساك بنجلي وإبعاده عن الرجل وأدخله أحد المكاتب وأغلق عليه الباب بالمفتاح في  محاولة لإبعاد المعتدي، إلا ان الاخير لم يبال بأي شيء وواصل توجيه عبارات السباب  لابني مثل «أنت وأهلك عبيد عند ابني» وعرفت بعد ذلك أن الرجل يعمل «مدير قسم» بإحدى  جامعات الدمام، وأصبت بالذهول لصدور تلك التصرفات المرفوضة من رجل كان يفترض فيه ان  يكون أول من ينبذ هذه السلوكيات، واضاف ولي أمر الطالب «المجني عليه» انه تقدم  بشكوى رسمية لشرطة الخبر ، مؤكدا عدم تنازله عن حقه وحق زوجته وابنه ولو تطلب الأمر  إيصال الشكوى لأى جهة أبعد من ذلك. مدير المدرسة  أكد  الواقعة، مشيرا الى إعداد محضر بالتفاصيل ورفعه لإدارة التعليم لاتخاذ اللازم،  وكشفت مصادر ان التقرير  يتضمن شهادة 25 طالبا و 5  مدرسين جميعهم أكدوا الواقعة، فيما تقدم مدرس الفصل بشكوى لمدير المدرسة ضد ولي  الامر المعتدي اتهمه فيها بالاعتداء عليه قبل أن يدفعه ويطرحه أرضا أمام طلابه، ثم  اعتدى على الطالب بوحشية. وقد أجمع عدد من مدرسي المدرسة على ان هذه الواقعة ليست  الاولى لولي الامر ، وانما تكررت من قبل أكثر من مرة، بينما كانت ادارة المدرسة  تسوي الأمر وديا لعدم إثارة أزمات وحفاظا على سمعة المدرسة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«هيئة الأمر بالمعروف»: تعاملنا مع المرأة  بما يكفل سلامتها والستر عليها


تتذكروها صح .. اللي الأمس كتبنا عنها


 ناطق اعلامي لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر صرح بخصوص مانشرته الصحف

حول مداهمة رجال الهيئه لدورة مياه للنساء وسحب فتاة وضربها

أفاد الناطق: 
أن الأمر يتعلق بمعالجة فرقة الهيئة لقضية «علاقة محرمة»، تم استيقاف طرفيها، وبعد  تعرف الفرقة على شخصية الرجل، هرب من الموقع. 

وتم التحفظ على المرأة، ولم يتم التعامل معها وفق ما أشير إليه في الخبر  ولم يتم التعرض لها بالضرب او الاهانة، ، وإنما  تمت معالجة وضعها بما يكفل المحافظة على سلامتها والستر عليها، وإخلاء سبيلها في  حينه. ولولا النشر الذي تم، وإلا فلا يُحسن الحديث عن قضية تم الستر فيها على  المرأة. 

وقد أحيلت أوراق الهارب للجهة المختصة. ونشير إلى أننا كنا ننتظر ممن نشر الخبر  التريث، حتى تتمكن الجهات المختصة من التأكد مما تضمنه استفسار الصحافي كالمتبع،  وعملاً بمقتضى الأنظمة، وما تمليه المهنية الإعلامية والموضوعية في النقل. ويؤكد  فرع المنطقة الشرقية أن أعمال الفرق الميدانية تخضع للمتابعة والتقويم المستمر.


 يقول لم يتم التعرض لها بالضرب ولا الاهانه  :bigsmile:  اي صدقناك و العشرة شهود أكيد كذااابين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الحوار الوطني» يستهل بالهجوم على«ضعف  الإعلام» و «سيطرة تيار واحد»




انتقد مشاركون في جلسات اللقاء الوطني للحوار الفكري، الذي انطلق أمس، في  الأحساء، هيمنة «تيار واحد»، وضعف الإعلام. وتناوب 70 مثقفاً ومثقفة، في مداخلاتهم  على توجيه سهام النقد لهاتين الجهتين. وكانت مداخلاتهم مباشرة و»حادة».

ودفعت كلمات رئيس اللقاء الوطني للحوار الفكري الشيخ صالح الحصين، حول أن دور  المركز «سيقتصر على إدارة اللقاء، بما يضمن حرية المشاركة لجميع المشاركين وطرح  الآراء والأفكار التي يرون من شأنها أن تساهم في تطور الخطاب الثقافي السعودي»،  المشاركين إلى توجيه النقد بحرية.

وعلى مدى جلستين، استعرض مشاركون في اللقاء الذي جاء تحت عنوان «واقع الخطاب  الثقافي السعودي وآفاقه المستقبلية»، رؤاهم حول «هيمنة» كيان واحد على واقع هذا  الخطاب، وسط نقاش «محتدم» ولو لم تتعال الأصوات المتصادمة، من التيارات الثقافية  المختلفة، لكن أبسط ما يمكن أن يوصف به الحوار في يومه الأول بـ«الجريء». والتقت  معظم الأصوات حول الشكوى من ان يسيطر كيان واحد على المشهد الثقافي في المملكة، وإن  لم يسموا هذا التيار علناً، مستعيرين للدلالة عليه بمسميات عدة، منها «التيار  الفكري الأوحد»، و«الفكر الرافض للعلوم والمُجرم لها».

وانصبت المداخلات على إيضاح تأثر هذا التيار على المشهد الثقافي. وقال الدكتور  معجب الزهراني في مداخلته: «إن التيار مُهيمن على المشهد الثقافي السعودي بأحاديته،  وبموقفه المُحارب للعلم الحديث، والمحرم للفنون الحديثة. 

واستمرت هيمنته هذه لعقود، ولكنها يجب أن تنكسر»، مشيراً إلى أن حديثه «ليس من  منطلق قضية شخصية، فالأمر يمس مصلحة الوطن ومستقبله». وأشار الزهراني، إلى ما يشبه  «الانهيار» في الدراسات الإنسانية في الجامعات، التي «تعاني من صمت كئيب، سببه  تزايد الممنوع والمحرم»، مضيفاً ان «دور المسجد يمثل أهمية في المجتمع، لكن هذا  الحضور ليس كما ينبغي. والخطباء لا يطرحون قضايا تتحدث حول التسامح، أو احترام  النظام».

ولم تكن مداخلة الدكتور عبدالله الغذامي، اعتيادية، حين قال: «إن من بين الحضور  من يقول بتكفير أشخاص يجلسون إلى جانبهم هنا. كما أن هناك أشخاصاً لا يطرحون السلام  على أشخاص في هذه الجلسة»، مشيراً إلى أن هذا خلفه «فكر ورؤية، وكي يتحقق الحوار،  فلا بد من الإفصاح عنهما». وأكد على ضرورة أن «يبتعد الحوار عن أن يكون مع الغائب،  فالحاضرون أنفسهم هم عينات من المشهد الثقافي، وبدلاً من التحدث بعموميات عن  الثقافة والمثقفين، يفترض أن يواجه بعضنا بعضاً، في المسائل التي نتشابك فيها».

واتهمت الدكتورة نورة العدواني، لغة الخطاب التي تظهر في الصحافة السعودية بأنها  «تتسم بالتعديات والتجاوزات، وبذلك تشكل خطراً حقيقياً»، مضيفة أن تلك التعديات  «تطال حقوق الإنسان، وتنتهك الأعراف الدولية. والصحافة فقدت الأطر التي تنظمها، ولم  تعد تحترم الأنظمة التي وضعتها الدولة». واعتبر الدكتور عبد الرزاق الزهراني،  الخطاب الثقافي السعودي «معتدل، ووسطي ومتسامح، على رغم وجود ثلاثة مستويات:  ليبرالية ومتشددة ومائعة، وهي مختلفة وغير منضبطة». واعتبر المستوى الوسطي هو  «السائد». وصوب الدكتور حمود أبو طالب، سهام نقده على مركز «الملك عبد العزيز  للحوار الوطني»، بسبب «ابتعاده عن القضايا الفكرية، والتوجه إلى المواضيع الخدمية،  التي لا تتناسب مع ما يتمناه المجتمع من هذا المركز». 

وأضاف أن «القضايا الفكرية هي التي تشكل الحوار الوطني». وقال: «إن الخطاب  الثقافي هو المحرك التنموي والحضاري لأي أمة، وإذا تأملنا مفهوم الثقافة؛ فهو لا  ينحصر في الجانب الإبداعي والأدبي، الذي يهدف إلى رفع كفاءة المواطن سياسياً  وثقافياً وتنموياً، فمناقشة الخطاب الثقافي لهذه القضية يعد خطوة مهمة، وليس الحصر  في المجال الأدبي. لذا لا بد من تحديد الخطاب الثقافي المقصود، حتى نستطيع الخروج  بنتيجة موضوعية ومعقولة».

وأكد أبو طالب أن «مكانة المملكة التي لم تعد تقتصر على الثقل الإسلامي فقط، بل  لها تأثير كبير في الجانب الاقتصادي والثقافي والسياسي والحضاري. كما أن الثقافة  السعودية لم تعد محلية، بل عالمية. ومن الواجب أن يكون خطابنا الثقافي متناغماً مع  العالم». رأى أن الخطاب الثقافي «يعيش مرحلة تحول تاريخية، لأن الساحة الشرعية التي  هي عمق الساحة الثقافية، ستشهد خروج فتاوى عدة، كالاختلاط، ولعل تصريح وزير العدل  حوله، دليل على ذلك. لذا يجب أن يتهيأ الشرعيون لمثل هذه التغيرات، خصوصاً أن  السياسي يباركها، وأي تغير في المملكة سينعكس على باقي الدول الإسلامية، متمنياً أن  لا توظف الفتوى الدينية للجانب السياسي».

ووصف الدكتور أحمد الحليبي، واقع الخطاب الثقافي السعودي بأنه «يشوبه الكثير من  الضبابية، وبخاصة في الماهية المقصودة منه»، مضيفاً «لا أدري أي نوع يراد به، أو ما  يستهدف هذا الخطاب الثقافي الذي نجتمع لإعادة صوغه، فهناك هجوم واضح على الخطاب  المهيمن، الذي يصطبغ بطابع التيار الديني، ولكن هل هذا الخطاب هو خطاب الدولة، أم  خطاب العلماء، أم هو خطاب المتشددين من التيار الديني، الذين يرى الطرف الآخر أنهم  هم المتحكمون في صوغ هوية الخطاب الثقافي الموجه».


 :bigsmile: سلمولي على الحوار الوطني  :evil:  يااعمي رووح بلا حوار بلا بطيخ بس ارحموووونا


بس اطلع منها يامدعي الحوار والتقريب وهي تعمر .. قال حوار وتقارب قال خل اول احد منهم يعترف فيك
اذا ماتدري مخلينك واجهه 

للعرض يعني  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استدعاء الطاقم الطبي للتحقيق في وفاة الطفلة «جنى» 




تقوم اللجنة الشرعية المختصة بمستشفى الملك فهد بالهفوف باستدعاء  الطاقم الطبي «طبيب وطبيبة» المسئول عن وفاة الطفلة «جنى» للتحقيق والاستماع لوجهة  نظرهما في اسباب وفاة الطفلة جنى الشقاق 4 شهور من محافظة الاحساء يوم الثلاثاء  القادم, حيث اكد والد الطفلة علي الشقاق انه تقدم بشكوى رسمية للشؤون الصحية  بالاحساء للتحقيق في اسباب وفاة ابنته حيث يمتلك الأدلة الكافية لإدانة مستشفى  الأطفال والنساء والولادة واشار إلى أن الطفلة كانت تعاني من ضيق في التفس في ثاني  أيام عيد الفطر المبارك الماضي, وتم ادخالها الى العناية المركزة بعد ان انخفض  الاكسجين الى 30% وتم ارسال التقرير عاجلا الى المسشتشفى التخصصي بالرياض الا انه  لايوجد رد من قبل المستشفي وجلست طفلتي ما بين الحياة والموت 6 أيام حتي عودة  الأطباء من إجازاتهم لتقوم بعدها الاستشارية بمستشفي الاطفال بالاحساء برفع تقرير  عن حالتها ونقلها علي الفور إلى المستشفى التخصصي بالرياض الا انه لم يتلقَ ردا  أيضا وأضاف الشقاق انه اضطر للذهاب إلى المستشفى التخصصي وعندما وصل إلى قسم  التقارير الطبية بالمستشفى اكتشف ان حالة ابنته لم تعرض أصلا على الاخصائي بسبب  اجازة عيد الفطر, ويؤكد والدها ان هناك اهمالا من مستشفى الولادة والأطفال بالاحساء  في معالجة ابنته وعدم التنسيق الحقيقي بعد عجزهم عن العلاج مع المستشفى التخصصي  الجدير بالذكر انه تم الكشف على الطفلة أثناء تغسيلها وقد وجد آثار طفح باللون  الأحمر في الفخذ والوجه وغرز كثيرة في الرأس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

40 فتاة يؤسسن نادياً للخطابة باللغة  العربية


أسست 40 فتاة في المنطقة الشرقية نادياً للخطابة باللغة العربية، هو الأول بهذه  اللغة للنساء في المنطقة. فيما يوجد في المملكة نحو 70 نادياً لـ«التوست ماسترز»  باللغة الإنكليزية، واحد منها فقط باللغة العربية، وهو نادي «عكاظ توست ماسترز» في  الظهران. وأنشئ أول ناد في المملكة عام 1978، في شركة «أرامكو السعودية» في  الظهران، وكان باللغة الإنكليزية. كما أنشئ أول نادي «توست ماسترز» باللغة العربية  عام 2007.

وتسعى الفتيات من خلال هذا النادي، إلى تعلم مهارات الخطابة والإلقاء أمام  الجمهور، وكأنهن يتجهزن للمشاركة في سباق انتخابي. وتقول رئيسة النادي هيفاء السالم : «إن البرنامج يهدف إلى توفير البيئة التعليمية الإيجابية والمحفزة لكل  عضو من أعضاء النادي، بغية تطوير مهارات التواصل مع الآخرين ومهارات القيادة، ما  يؤدي إلى تنمية ثقتهن في ذواتهن وتحقيق النمو الشخصي».

وأشارت السالم، إلى أن الفتيات «يتنقلن حالياً بين عدد من المواقع، للتدريب،  لعدم وجود مكان يحتضنهن. ونعمل على توفير مقر مناسب يكون ملتقى دائماً للمتدربات».  وأبانت أنه «يحق لكل عضو مشارك أن يحضر ثلاث جلسات، كي يتم تسجيله لاحقاً، عضواً في  النادي، للاستفادة من إمكاناته، في اكتساب مهارات التواصل والإصغاء والقيادة في  تنمية ثقتها في نفسها، وزيادة قدرتها على إدارة شؤونها في المنزل، وفي مجالات  العمل، إن كانت موظفة، وفي مسابقات أندية «التوست ماسترز» المحلية والدولية». وأكدت  أن النادي «غير ربحي، ويسعى إلى التطوير، لكنه يبحث عن دعم ومساندة من القطاعين  الخاص والحكومي، حتى يؤدي دوره في شكل مستمر». ولفتت إلى أنه قبل إطلاقه رسمياً  «حضر الأعضاء المؤسسون عددًا من الاجتماعات وورش العمل، التي تنفذها الإدارة العليا  لـ «التوست ماسترز» في المنطقة الشرقية، التابعة إلى المؤسسة الدولية الأم في  الولايات المتحدة».

وأبانت أن النادي يتبع «التوست ماسترز» العالمية، وهي منظمة «تطوعية غير ربحية،  تدار من قبل مجلس إدارة مُنتخب من قبل الأعضاء». وأسس أول نادي «توست ماسترز» العام  1924، في كاليفورنيا في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، من قبل رالف سي سميدلي، الذي  ابتكر وطور فكرة مساعدة الآخرين على تعلم مهارات التواصل والخطابة بفعالية أكبر.  وبعد أن ازداد إنشاء النوادي، تأسست منظمة «التوست ماسترز» العالمية وفق قانون  ولاية كاليفورنيا العام 1932. وتضم المنظمة حالياً أكثر من 240 ألف عضو، ينتمون إلى  11 ألف ناد، تتوزع على أكثر من 90 دولة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إصابة شاب بجروح خطيرة في انقلاب بالجسر المعلق





شهد الطريق الدائري الغربي بجوار المخرج رقم 31 جنوب الجسر المعلق  بالرياض مساء اول امس الماضي حادثا مروريا تسبب في إصابة شاب عشريني في ظهره ولحقت  بيده اصابات بالغة تسببت في اغمائه وظل يصارع الموت بعدما تأخر إسعاف الهلال الأحمر  ورفض رجال المرور وأقارب المصاب نقله. وتعود تفاصيل الحادث كما يرويها احد شهود  العيان بأنه في حوالي الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف مساءً ارتطمت سيارة بالحواجز  الخرسانية المحاذية للطريق وهرعنا لموقع الحادث لإنقاذ المصاب واتضح ان السائق شاب  عشريني حاولنا إسعافه وإذا به يسقط على ظهره مغشياً عليه وقمنا بالاتصال على المرور  والهلال الأحمر وحضرت دوريات المرور في وقت قياسي أما إسعاف الهلال الأحمر فقد تأخر  كثيراً رغم أن مركز الهلال الأحمر لا يبعد سوى أقل من 5كم عن موقع الحادث والسبب  وراء انقلاب سيارة الشاب وجود سيارة تتوقف على جانب الطريق وكان المصاب يقود سيارته  بسرعة فحاول تفادي تلك السيارة إلا أن سيارته اختل توازنها وارتطمت بالحاجز  الخرساني ثم انقلبت مرة واحدة باحد جنبات الجسر المعلق وبعد مرور ما يقارب ساعة حضر  إسعاف الهلال الأحمر وقاموا بنقل المصاب لمستشفى الأمير سلمان بن عبدالعزيز بحي  العريجاء الوسطى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وصلت جثة هامدة إلى مركز صحي بالدمام

زوج يتهم زوجته بضرب ابنتهما حتى الموت


تتذكروا الامس الخبر اللي كتبته هذا تابع له 








> 







> 







> *أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 5 / 1 / 1431 هـ* 
> 
>  
> وفاة  طفلة بعد تعرضها لعنف في الدمام
> 
> 
> تحقق هيئة التحقيق والادعاء  العام في الدمام، في وفاة طفلة (5 أعوام)، إثر تعرضها لعنف شديد من قبل مجهول، بحسب  معلومات أولية. وكان مركز صحي جنوب الدمام، استقبل أمس الأحد، طفلة متوفاة جاء بها  والدها للكشف عليها ومعرفة سبب الوفاة، وتفاجأ العاملون في المركز الصحي من آثار  الكدمات التي بدت على أجزاء متفرقة من جسد الطفلة، ما دعا المسؤولين في المركز  الصحي إلى تقديم بلاغ إلى شرطة الدمام. 
> 
>  
> ...





أحالت شرطة جنوب الدمام بالمنطقة الشرقية, زوجة سعودية إلى هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء  العام, بتهمة ضرب ابنتها البالغة من العمر خمس سنوات حتى الموت. 
 وكان العاملون في مركز صحي جنوب الدمام , استقبلوا حالة طفلة متوفاة مساء  الأحد الماضي, وعند الكشف على جثمانها إتضح أن بها كدمات على أجزاء متفرقة من الجسد  , فقام المسؤولون بالمركز الصحي بإبلاغ شرطة الدمام بالأمر, حيث تم فتح تحقيق في  الحادث, وكانت المفاجأة أن الزوج "23سنة", إتهم زوجته "29سنة"بأنها السبب في وفاة  طفلتهما, وقال إنها قامت بضربها ضرباً مبرحاً حتى لفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة, وأن  الكدمات التي تظهر على جسد الطفلة من جراء الضرب الذي تعرضت له. فتم القبض على  الزوجة وإيداعها التوقيف والتحقيق معها , وإحالتها إلى التحقيق والإدعاء العام  لإستكمال التحقيقات.

وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني في إتصال  هاتفي مع "سبق "أن الزوج  قام بتوجيه الإتهام لزوجته بضرب ابنته حتى الموت , وجرى  إحالة القضية إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام في الدمام بحكم الإختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حالة الطفلة سارة في تحسن



أكد حسين العبادي رئيس لجنة الحماية الاجتماعية بالطائف تحسن حالة الطفلة “ سارة “  التى هربت من بيت والدها أربع مرات متتالية بعد الجلسات العلاجية التى خضعت لها  الطفلة مطلع الأسبوع الحالى وأشار إلى أنه لا يمكن تحديد المدة الزمنية للجلسات  العلاجية التي تقدم للطفلة وإنما يحددها مدى تحسن حالة الطفلة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طفلة ملقاة بمسجد وداخل لفافتها 1000 ريال 



عثر مواطن في بلجرشي على طفلة ملفوفة داخل ملابسها بمسجد بإحدى  المناطق الشعبية وبداخلها ألف ريال وبحسب الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة  الرائد سعيد احمد حاسن أن شرطة بلجرشي تلقت بلاغا من احد المواطنين يفيد بعثوره على  طفلة لقيطة عمرها حوالي شهر واحد بيضاء البشرة ملفوفة بداخل ملابسها ومرفق داخل  اللفافة مبلغ الف ريال حيث كانت موضوعة في مسجد شعبي بجوار نقطة تفتيش وتم نقلها  لمستشفى الولادة ببلجرشي ولازال التحقيق جاريا.


حاطين معاها ألف يعني بيرتاح ظميرهم  :noworry:  !!!


وفي محافظة المندق قام مراهق  بسكب كمية من الديزل داخل خزان ارضي يحتوي على مياه حيث ابلغ احد المواطنين 26عاما  شرطة المدينة عن قيام المراهق بسكب مادة الديزل في خزان المياه التابع لمنزله وجرى  تكليف الادلة الجنائية باخذ عينة من ماء الخزان وقبض على الحدث واوقف بدار الملاحظة  ومازال التحقيق جاريا للتعرف على ملابسات الواقعة ودوافع الحدث لسكب الديزل داخل  الخزان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لص يحاول تفكيك ماكينة صرف وسرقتها 





تمكنت الجهات الأمنية بشرطة منطقة المدينة المنورة من القبض على  لص حيث لوحظ تردده و بشكل متكرر على احدى مكائن الصرف الآلي واثناء استخدامه للصراف  يقوم بالعبث ببعض الادوات المعدنية في ماكينة الصرف لتعطيل أجهزتها لمحاولة سرقتها  ,وتم القبض عليه من قبل الجهات الأمنية والتحفظ على اثنين من المرافقين معه  بالسيارة ولازالت التحقيقات معهم جارية .


 :deh:  والله اشهالغباء .. صراف عاد يعني مراقبه وتصوير

دام انت جاهل بهالشغله ليش تسوي فيها عبقري  :bigsmile:  يالله كلها اللحين
شكل الأخ مبتدأ  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصرع وإصابة 9 طلاب إثر حادث انقلاب بعفيف 



تعرض 4 طلاب من مدرسة الحضارة صباح أمس الثلاثاء لحادث مروري  أثناء خروجهم من المدرسة، حيث تم نقلهم لمستشفى عفيف العام. وقد أوضحت التقارير أن  الإصابات تختلف من خفيفة إلى متوسطة، حيث تم إدخال أحد المصابين قسم التنويم.
من  جهة أخرى تعرضت سيارة تقل خمس طالبات وسائقهن بالقرب من قرية مخيط شمال محافظة عفيف  لحادث انقلاب سيارتهن بعد ظهر أمس ونتج عن الحادث وفاة إحدى الطالبات في الموقع  وإصابة البقية بإصابات متفرقة. الحادث وقع أثناء عودتهن للمنزل بعد خروجهن من  المدرسة التي تبعد عن مكان إقامتهن 20 كم عن مخيط، فيما قام مدير التربية والتعليم  بمحافظة عفيف الأستاذ ملفي بن عبد الرحمن العتيبي بزيارة المصابين في المستشفى  ومتابعة حالة الطالبات. باشرت الحوادث فرق من الهلال الأحمر وشرطة عفيف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي رأس تنوره ..


مخمور يثير قلق طالبات كلية


أجبرت طالبات من رأس تنورة سائق حافلتهن الآسيوي إلى العودة إلى مساره بعد محاولته  الانحراف بالمركبة إلى مكان آخر غير الطريق المرسوم في اتجاه مقر الكلية في الجبيل،  وأبلغت الطالبات شرطة رأس تنورة عن تصرف السائق وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة  المنطقة الشرقية، العميد يوسف القحطاني، أن السلطات تحفظت على المتهم البالغ من  العمر 28 سنة واتضح أنه كان في حالة سكر. 



وفي شأن آخر .. استدعت شرطة شمال الخبر  مقيما عربيا متهما باختلاس مبلغ 140 ألف ريال من مقر عمله في إحدى الشركات المتخصصة  في إطارات السيارات، وما زالت السلطات تستجوب المتهم لمعرفة علاقته باختفاء المبلغ.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مريض نفسي يطعن طفل


وسط ظروف غامضة  تعرض طفل لم يتجاوز الخمسة أعوام إلى طعنة بسكين في بطنه أخرجت أحشاءه من قبل مريض  نفسي يبلغ من العمر (35 عاما) في شارع الحج في مكة المكرمة البارحة.
أوضح الناطق  الإعلامي في شرطة العاصمة المقدسة الرائد عبدالمحسن الميمان أنه تم القبض على  الجاني، وهو شاب في العقد الثالث من العمر، يبدو عليه الإصابة بمرض نفسي، وتم  تحويله إلى مستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز في الزاهر لتأكد من قواه العقلية.
وبين  الميمان أن حالة الطفل حرجة ويخضع إلى عملية جراحية في مستشفى الملك فيصل في  الششة.
يشار إلى أن الطفل المغدور كان يلهو أمام منزله في شارع الحج، وإذا بشخص  يعاني من اعتلال نفسي يمسكه ويسدد له عدة طعنات في بطنه ورفعه عاليا وأسقطه أرضا  يسبح في دمائه ولاذ بالفرار.
ونقل الطفل في حالة خطرة إلى مستشفى الملك فيصل في حالة حرجة، ويخضع لعلمية جراحية في البطن حتى ساعة إعداد الخبر، فيما قبض  على الجاني وحول إلى مستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز في الزاهر، للكشف عن قواه العقلية  تمهيدا للتحقيق معه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتحار راعي أغنام


أنهى راعي أغنام آسيوي حياته حيث اقدم على الانتحار بتعليق نفسه  داخل حظيرة أغنام يمتلكها كفيله وتعود احداث الواقعة عندما زار كفيله الحظيرة ووجد  العامل قد فارق الحياة وبحسب الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطفة الباحة الرائد سعيد احمد  حاسن أن احد المواطنين في العقد الرابع من العمر ابلغ شرطة محافظة المندق عن عثوره  على احد الوافدين ويبلغ من العمر 26عاما, معلق بحبل مربوط بسقف غرفة حظيرة  الاغنام بالمزرعة التي يعمل بها وقد فارق الحياه وعلى الفور تم اتخاذ اللازم حيث  توجهت الأجهزة الأمنية للموقع وبحسب التحقيقات الأولية وبالكشف على الجثة تبين أن  سبب الوفاة لا يحمل بين طياته اي معالم جنائية وان الموت حدث بسبب إقدام العامل على  الانتحار وأودع الجثمان الثلاجة وما زال التحقيق جاريًا.


راعي في حضيره  امم اتوقع انه انتحر بسبب الريحه  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طلقها زوجها وابلغ عنها "هروب"وسجل أبنائها باسم زوجته  الأخرى

انتهاء مأساة "عراقية"بعد رحلة عذاب استمرت 14 سنة بالرياض



بعد 14 عاما من المأساة التي تعيشها "عراقية"بعد أن طلقها زوجها السعودي , وابلغ  عنها الجوازات بالهروب , وحرمها من أولادها الثلاثة , وتسجيلهم باسم زوجته السعودية  , صدرت توجيهات الجهات المختصة , بتسوية أوضاعها ورفع الظلم عنها , وإلغاء الإبلاغ  عن هروبها , واثبات أبنائها الثلاثة لها , واستخراج إقامة جديدة لها. 
 
مأساة المرأة العراقية بدأت منذ أربعة عشر عاما , عندما طلقها زوجها , بعد  رحلة زواج أثمرت ثلاثة من الأبناء ,وإمعانا في التنكيل بها , قام بإبلاغ الجوازات  بهروبها , وطالب القبض عليها وترحيلها من المملكة , ورفض تجديد إقامتها , ومارس  جميع الضغوط عليها للرحيل ,والأكثر من ذلك قام بتزوير شهادات مواليد أبنائه الثلاثة  ونسبتهم إلى زوجته السعودية ,ليمنع أمهم العراقية منهم .

 
 وبدأت الزوجة رحلة البحث عن حل لماساتها , خاصة أن والدها ووالدتها توفيا ,  وأخواتها قتلوا في حرب الخليج الثانية , ولم يعد لها من تلجأ إليه من أقارب وأهل ,  فرفعت التماسا للجهات المختصة تشرح ماساتها , خاصة أن زوجها توفى وتركها تواجه  مصيرها المجهول.

 
وأوضح المحامي والمستشار القانوني خالد بن سعيد الشهراني  أن قضية  المرأة العراقية  تعود لأكثر من14عاماً، عندما تزوجت من  سعودي , بموجب عقد زواج  صحيح ,وبعد حصوله على الموافقة بالزواج منها حسب النظام.

 
وأضاف الشهراني قائلا: "لقد أثمر الزواج عن ثلاث أبناء ولد و بنتان، قبل أن  تعصف الخلافات بالعلاقة الزوجية " . وقال  الشهراني: "منذ  سنوات توفي الزوج لكن  قبل وفاته طلق زوجته العراقية, والإبلاغ عنها بالهروب مستغلاً انتهاء إقامتها  وانفصاله عنها، حتى يحرمها من أبنائها ويعيدها إلى بلدها العراق .

 
وأشار الشهراني إلى أن  قيام الزوج بتسجيل الأبناء باسم زوجته الأخرى وهي  قريبة له. وأضاف المحامي "نحن لم نصدق هذا الكلام إلا عندما أطلعنا على إثبات صك  الطلاق الذي يذكر أن لها ثلاثة أبناء بناء على أقوال طليقها بصك الطلاق".

 
وذكر الشهراني أن جهل المرأة بالأنظمة والقوانين جعلها لا تطلب الجنسية خلال  فترة زواجها، على الرغم من أنها متزوجة من سعودي زواجاً صحيحاً بموافقة السلطات،  ولها منه أبناء سعوديين.

 
وأضاف: "منذ ثمانية أشهر تقدمنا بطلب إلى الجهات المختصة  لإلغاء التعميم  الصادر ضدها بالهروب ,ومنحها حق الإقامة الدائمة حتى تتمكن من العيش بجوار أبنائها  القصر الذين فقدوا الأب ولم يرغبوا في فقد الأم".

 
وصدرت التوجيهات بإلغاء الهروب وبقائها بجانب أبنائها السعوديين, وتجديد  إقامتها على من ترغب  بنقل إقامتها إليه وجارٍ استخراج إقامة لها ليهدأ بالها  بإقامتها بجوار أبنائها ولاسيما أنها فقدت جميع أسرتها أثناء حرب العراق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زادا ثلاثة ريالات على السعر

الإطاحة بآسيويين يتلاعبان بعدادات محطات الوقود في الرياض


أطاحت شرطة منطقة الرياض بوافدين من جنسية آسيوية في العقد الثاني من العمر، إثر  تورطهما في عمليات نصب واحتيال وأكل أموال الناس بالباطل. 
وكانت معلومات قد توافرت لدى قوة المهمات والواجبات الخاصة، تؤكد قيام عمال  إحدى المحطات المشهورة بالرياض بالنصب والاحتيال على زبائن المحطة عبر التلاعب  بعدادات مضخات الوقود إلكترونياً وزيادة سعر البيع مع إنقاص عدد اللترات المعبئة.   وبناء على ذلك، تم إعداد كمين محكم، وبتعبئة إحدى المركبات التابعة لوحدة البحث  بقوة المهمات والواجبات الخاصة اتضح قيام العامل بزيادة ثلاثة ريالات على السعر  الصحيح وبمناقشته ومواجهته بالحسابات الدقيقة اعترف أنه وزميله في المحطة كانا  يقومان بالتلاعب بمضخات الوقود إلكترونياً والنصب على الزبائن وزيادة سعر التعبئة،  وأن الدخل الشهري لكل منهما من وراء هذه العملية يتجاوز الألفي ريال، وأن لهما فترة  طويلة وهما على هذا الوضع
فيما تم تسليم المقبوض عليهم لجهة الاختصاص في مركز شرطة الفيصلية والخالدية  لاتخاذ اللازم بحقهما.
من جهته، حث المقدم سامي الشويرخ المتحدث الرسمي بشرطة منطقة الرياض مسؤولي  المحطات ومفتشي الجهات الرقابية ذات العلاقة على إجراء جولات تفتيشية مفاجئة بين  الحين والآخر على المحطات للتأكد من التزام العاملين فيها بالمقاييس الفنية، وعدم  التلاعب في الأسعار أو الكميات، لافتاً إلى أن المقبوض عليهما قد قاما بهذه  الممارسات لفترة طويلة مستغلين عدداً كبيراً من المواطنين، ومضيفاً أن هذه الطريقة  ربما تكون منتشرة بين العمالة بحكم التواصل المستمر بينهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قذف ناري يخترق بطن الشاب ليصيب شقيقته

إصابة شاب وفتاة بسلاح ناري داخل سيارة والدهما بتثليث



أدى عبث شاب بسلاح ناري رشاش كلاشنكوف لإصابته وشقيقته البالغة من العمر 6 سنوات  إصابات بليغة وذلك داخل سيارة والدهما بتثليث بعسير. 
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة عسير العقيد عبدالله عائض القرني، أن شرطة محافظة  تثليث بمنطقة عسير فتحت تحقيقاً في الحادثة التي نتجت عن عبث الشاب بالسلاح الذي  كان داخل سيارة والده، مضيفاً أن  المقذوف الناري الذي انطلق بسبب العبث اخترق بطن  الشاب وخرج من منطقة الظهر باتجاه المقعد الخلفي  ليصيب الطفلة ويخرج من الزجاج  الخلفي. 
ودعا مدير شرطة منطقة عسير، اللواء عبيد بن عباد الخماش إلى عدم ترك الأسلحة  في متناول صغار السن والأطفال الذين لا يعون خطورة هذه الأسلحة وخطورتها على  أرواحهم وأرواح الآخرين، محملاًً المسؤولية كاملة لذويهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

5 إصابات في عراك الجبيل


جرح خمسة طلاب، أحدهم في حال الخطر، في شجار وقع أمس الأول خارج أسوار مدرسة ثانوية  في الجبيل الصناعية. وأبلغ المشرف التربوي عارف الشمري أن ثلاثة من أنجاله تعرضوا  إلى إصابات متفرقة في الشجار. وأكد المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد  يوسف القحطاني صحة الواقعة، وقال: إنها حدثت خارج أسوار المدرسة بعد خروج الطلاب،  ومازالت التحريات مستمرة لمعرفة الأسباب والدوافع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاب مصري يغتصب أمه ويلقى بها من الطابق السادس

تجرد شاب مصري في العشرينات من عمره من كل المشاعر الانسانية وتحول الى شيطان،  فاغتصب أمه التي تجاوزت عامها الخامس والستين، ثم اجبرها على القفز من الطابق  السادس، حتى تموت، وتموت معها أسرار جريمة، قد يخجل منها إبليس نفسه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و...

أم تحمل بإبنها سفاحا وتدفنه في حائط منزل

قاسية، قد يكون ذلك، غير متوازنة نفسيا، ربما، متحجرة المشاعر، طبيعي، أم لكن لا  تعرف معنى كلمة أمومة، هذا مؤكد، فأم تقوم بفعلتها التي فعلتها تنطبق عليها كل  الصفات السابقة، وتستحق عقوبة مضاعفة وقاسية جدا. 


شهدت العاصمة المصرية  القاهرة واقعة مثيرة بدأت تفاصيلها عندما أحبت فتاة شخصاً متزوجاً سراً، وحملت منه  سفاحاً وأنجبت طفلا قبل أن يعلنا زواجهما بشكل صحيح ورسمي؛ وليعيش الرجل مع زوجته  وابنه حياة سلمية وهادئة، لكن في صباح أحد الأيام، استيقظ الأب فلم يجد بجواره  زوجته؛ فذهب إلى غرفة ابنه ليطمئن عليه فلم يجده أيضاً، ثم فوجئ بدخول زوجته من باب  الشقة التي يسكنا فيها، وعلى وجهها ملامح فرح شديد. وعندما سألها أجابت «لقد تخلصت  منه؛ ألم تنظر إليه انه طفل سفاح. 


وأنا أيضاً عندما أنظر إليه أشعر  بأنني أخطأت يوماً وأشعر بحقارة هذا المولود»؛ وعندما سألها الزوج وفي قلبه القليل  من الأمل: أين ذهبت بالطفل؟، قالت: إنه بالطابق العلوي، لقد كتمت أنفاسه ودفنته  بالحائط بمساعدة أخوتي الثلاثة ووالدتي. الغريب في الأمر أن الزوجة ذهبت بنفسها  وأبلغت عن الحادث، وبررت فعلتها بأن ضميرها استيقظ وهي نادمة على الحمل ثم القتل،  والغريب انها قالت في مركز الشرطة اذا رأيتم انني أخطأت فلا بد أن تأخذ العدالة  مجراها فعاقبوني بالقانون؛ فأمرت النيابة بإحالتها مع إخوتها الجناة إلى المحاكمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تخصيص 20 فرقة مراقبة لمجاري الأودية 

جدة .. على موعد جديد مع المطر وأهلها يتركون منازلهم بعد تحذيرات  الأرصاد

المدني : نراقب وضع بحيرة الصرف الصحي تحسبا لأي طارئ


أدت التحذيرات التي أطلقها خبراء الأرصاد عن هطول أمطار غزيرة على  جدة الى استنفار كافة الإدارات الحكومية خوفا من أنها قد تتسبب في سيول وأشار  العميد عبد الله بن حسن جداوي مدير الدفاع المدني في جدة الى ان الدفاع المدني تلقى  تحذيرا من هيئة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة حول وجود سحب رعدية على المحافظة ويتوقع على  أثرها هطول أمطار وهو ما حدا بنا الى الاستنفار الكامل على كافة الأصعدة . وقال انه  تم تخصيص عشرين فرقة رصد في مجاري الأودية بهدف مراقبتها في حال وجود تكون أي سيول  تتجه الى محافظة جدة واكد ان مهمة هذه الفرق معرفة تحرك السيول وتكونها وإطلاق  التحذيرات التي تمكن من سرعة التحرك والاخلاء وشدد على وجود عدد من الفرق حول بحيرة  الصرف الصحي تقوم بقياس منسوب المياه وتراقب الوضع بها . وبين الجداوي أن هناك  تنسيقا مع ادارة التربية والتعليم بخصوص إلغاء الدراسة المسائية في عدد من المواقع  التي قد تتضرر بفعل مياه الامطار في حال نزولها على المحافظة مؤكدا أنه تمت مخاطبة  التعليم بهذا الخصوص للتنسيق وقال : لم تتم أي عمليات اخلاء لجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز  او أي مجمعات طبية او تعليمية وما تم بداخل الجامعة هو عملية اخلاء داخلية من قبل  منسوبي الجامعة وكلية دار الحكمة كإجراء احترازي . هيئة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة  أشارت الى أن الفرصة مهيأة بمشيئة الله تعالى لهطول الامطار الرعدية على مناطق شمال  وشمال غرب المملكة (تبوك ، حائل) تمتد لتشمل منطقتي مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة  (ينبع ، محافظة جدة) كما تؤثر على أجزاء من وسط المملكة هذه الليلة ونهار الغد  (حائل ، القصيم) يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للأتربة والغبار وانخفاض  ملموس في درجات الحرارة خاصة الصغرى منها ، وتنشط الرياح السطحية على الجزءين  الشمالي والجنوبي للبحر الأحمر كما تظهر تشكيلات من السحب قد تتخللها سحب رعدية على  المناطق الجنوبية الغربية خاصة المرتفعات منها. مدير المركز الإعلامي في المديرية  العامة للدفاع المدني العميد محمد عبد الله القرني أشار الى أن عدد الوفيات حتى  الساعة 122 متوفى وقال لا يزال عدد المفقودين 39 مشددا على أن الطفلة المتوفاة التي  عثر عليها منذ يومين لا تزال هويتها مجهولة ولم يتعرف عليها أي شخص حتى الساعة لذا  لا يزال عدد المفقودين هو 39 شخصا وقال : في حال التعرف على هويتها يتم تخفيض عدد  المفقودين مضيفا ان عمليات البحث تتواصل .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن شاءالله ستكون لي عوده لاحقا بمزيد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قالوا الجو بيصير بارد من الاثنين ماشفنا شيء ..*
*ان شاء الله الليله بارد عن البارحه كتمه ورطوبة..*
*مشكووورة شموووع ع الاخبار ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه وماقصرتي..*
*دمتي بعين الله..*
*تقبلي تحياتي..*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع النشرة}*


*الله يعطييييييك العااااافية*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاااوي ..

في بروده بالجو بس برطوبه نسبة الرطوبه واصلة تقريبا لــ/ 72 %

طبعا مرره مووحلوو الجو  بالذات داخل لبيوت

يعطي احساس بالكتمه .. عكس برا

شنسوي مالينا الا نصبر جونا ساحلي وطبيعي صيف أو شتا تكون عندنا رطوبه

اتوقع انو أما الفجر أو الظهر تنزل أمطار ومن تنزل الامطار  رح يبتدي الجو يتغير 

مع انو الارصاد تتوقع هطول مطار لحد يوم الجمعه طبعا التوقع يشمل عدة مناطق منها حائل وتبوك وينبع

وجده والرياض هذول نالو الحظ الأوفر بالأمطار

يارب تكون أمطار خير علينا وعليكم وكل عباد الله

وأهم شي مهما هطلت وبكثفه ماتعيقنا ولاتحول بيننا وبين حضور عزاء أبا الشهداء

مأجوره حبيبتي وموفقه لكل خير

وانتي بالمأتم اجعلي لي نصيب من صالح دعائك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس . .

يعافيك  ويسلم قلبك ويوفقك

تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إيقاف البث المباشر من الحضرة الحسينيه المطهره

قام الوقف الجعفري في العراق بأمر إيقاف البث التلفزيوني المباشر لقناة الانوار الفضائيه

لمحاضرات العلامة سماحة السيد مرتضى القزويني وأذان المغرب وصلاتي المغرب والعشاء بالحضرة الحسينيه المطهره

وبحجج واهيه مما أثار انزعاج الكثير من محبي أهل البيت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و  ... *البحرين تعطل في عاشوراء*
 


*كما العادة في عاشوراء , صدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء البحريني يقضي  بالتعطيل في ذكرى عاشوراء لعام 1431هـ , حيث أصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء البحريني  تعميما بشأن عطلة  ذكرى عاشوراء جاء فيه:  "انه بمناسبة ذكرى عاشوراء لعام 1431 تعطل وزارات المملكة وإداراتها ومؤسساتها يومي  السبت والأحد الموافقين للسادس والعشرين والسابع والعشرين من شهر ديسمبر 2009، وحيث  أن يوم السبت يقع ضمن العطلة يعوض عنه بالتعطيل يوم الاثنين الموافق للثامن  والعشرين من شهر ديسمبر لعام 2009م.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إشاعة مكذوبة بشأن صرف راتبين لجميع موظفي الدوله



أثارت إشاعة مكذوبة على جوال إحدى الصحف المحليةخبر صدور أمر ملكي

بصرف راتبين لجميع موظفي الدولة مشمولة بالعلاوة السنوية للعام الجديد 1431هـ مع  علاوة بدل غلاء المعيشة

 بنسبة 15% لجميع موظفي الدولة المدنيين والعسكريين  والمتقاعدين ولم يذكر ذلك من مصدر رسمي؛

وقد ثبت عدم صحة الخبر  :bigsmile:  لهذا أحببت أن أطلعكم على ذلك << تخاف تقعدوا تتأموا وتنتظروا على مااكوو

صياغة الخبر ومعالجته بقلم شمعه  :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*احسنت غاليتي على المجهود الراااائع*
*موفقه اين ماكنتي* 
*حوائجك مقضيه بحق الاطهار...*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعة طفله ..

تسلمي حبيبتي عالتواصل

لاعدمت متابعتك وحضورك الغالي

موفقه لكل خير ياارب

اذكريني في اوقات الدعاء

----------

